# Tickford Capri



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

This is a little tease of a detailing project i`ll be doing over the next couple months for the owner of The Brooklands Capri I did last year.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222267

What is a Tickford Capri

http://www.a400mod.com/What is a Tickford Capri.htm

This car is a very rare Tickford Capri which has been left standing for overs 8 years before Andy bought it. The car is going into the bodyshop to get a little bit of work done before we start prepping it for this years show season.

Less blabber and on with the pics



























































































A little update on the Tickford Capri

Original seats have been put away to be kept for best and a spare set of recaro`s have been trimmed and dyed to suit the Ticky



















Engines been removed ready for cleaning and detailing whilst this is out the bay is getting stripped and ready for paint.



















Bodykit has been removed and some parts painted and others are in primer ready for final prep before paint.


















































































Original buyers details have been found written around the car when the bodykit was removed


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow I want one when you starting it? 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i love the exterior shape of capri's... its such a shame about the inside :lol:


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Interesting read about the history of the Tickford.

Looks like it's going to be a labour of love......


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You do get some fun cars. It's amazing how much love there is for a Capri on here, your brooklands thread is testament to that


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

look forward to seeing it finished.. but WTF is going on with those wheels :lol:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

I will be looking forward to this!

The Tickford is a fantastic car. I've still got the copy of Auto Car, were they did a head-to-head test between the Tickford and the RS500.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Look at those pepper pots :argie:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

been a long time since i seen one these,nice


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

an old classic love it!!!!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Havent seen one in years! Looks like it's still original as well, which cannily be a good thing


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

i want one!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm impatient. I want to see it now all restored and shiny


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

You do love your capri's... :lol:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

awesome car I remember these had such a great presence on the road back in the day and a real hand full in the wet..........

Look forward to seeing your write up when it do as the Brooklands was a great read...:thumb:

I thought these had RS7 spokes on the though or was it optional???

anyway thanks for pics


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

123quackers said:


> awesome car I remember these had such a great presence on the road back in the day and a real hand full in the wet..........


I totally misread that the first time... my brain thought it was something like - an experience up a back-road and a really wet handful :doublesho:lol:

OP - lovely car, looking forward to the update!! :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

true classic, the engine looks like an after-thought on the back on that turbo :lol:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Not see one of these for 20 years. Any idea what the list price of the Tickford was compared to the 2.8 Injection? I've a feeling it was stupid £££'s at the time


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Amazing machine.

My cars big Brother! :lol:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> Not see one of these for 20 years. Any idea what the list price of the Tickford was compared to the 2.8 Injection? I've a feeling it was stupid £££'s at the time


Just seen it in the article £15k!! twice the price of a regular Capri


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Fantastic. Looking forward to this


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Back in the 1980's my mum used to drive one of these. Mental is the only way to describe it. The basic engine, the Ford Cologne was about 150BHP in standard form and that was lairy enough through a live rear axle on crappy leaf springs. So adding the turbocharger took it to a whole other level. So easy to end up looking the way you had just come from.

Also good to see how well engineered it was. For those who might not know, the vast majority of the engine bay was re-arranged to accommodate the turbo, intercooler and extra pipework. Pure genuis.

There was another very similar conversion which was done to order by Turbo Technics but the one I saw was nowhere near as well engineered as the Tickford.

It's a rare beast now, nice to see one again. All nostalgic and misty eyed about old fast Fords, but truthfully, I wouldn't buy one. Just nice to look at. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> I totally misread that the first time... my brain thought it was something like - an experience up a back-road and a really wet handful :doublesho:lol:
> 
> OP - lovely car, looking forward to the update!! :thumb:


your inturpitation has a nice ring to it , liking the sound of that :lol:


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

mmmh, capri goodness...looking forward to this.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers everyone, should be in the bodyshop this week for the TLC to begin


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Sirmally2 said:


> You do love your capri's... :lol:


Not sure what you mean Mal :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

stangalang said:


> You do get some fun cars. It's amazing how much love there is for a Capri on here, your brooklands thread is testament to that


RWD rules Matt :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

butler2.8i said:


> RWD rules Matt :thumb:


Yes it does


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

123quackers said:


> awesome car I remember these had such a great presence on the road back in the day and a real hand full in the wet..........
> 
> Look forward to seeing your write up when it do as the Brooklands was a great read...:thumb:
> 
> ...


Some of the later cars have the RS 7 spokes, this car is going to have a set of 15" Brookie alloys but the pepper pots stored for special shows :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking forward to this one Shaun.


----------



## AlanQS (May 6, 2009)

Tickford went some way to correcting the Capri's tail happiness by fitting "A Frames" to the back axle which prevented the bodywork from moving over the back axle - source of it's wagging rear end.

They must have worked quite well because I had a pair fitted to my Brooklands and the rear end became much less wayward - though you could still slide the back end when you meant to!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

athol said:


> Looking forward to this one Shaun.


Cheers Anthol, think me, you and Mal should have a detailing day soon :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

butler2.8i said:


> Some of the later cars have the RS 7 spokes, this car is going to have a set of 15" Brookie alloys but the pepper pots stored for special shows :thumb:


Nice, will look real good after some TLC :thumb:

loved my Capri's in the old days and out of all Crystal green (not two tone) 2.8i of 82 whith peppers on at first then went RS7's was the one for me...

had so much fun that when the snow came down wish you could still pick them up for a few hundred quid like me RS2000 custom , MK1 Mexico,2.3 ******.......

why why do we always sell and upgrade:wall:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome... looking forward to seeing this progress... 

Always had a soft spot for Capri's since my dad has a Signal Amber 3.0S back in the day, loved that car :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

n_d_fox said:


> Awesome... looking forward to seeing this progress...
> 
> Always had a soft spot for Capri's since my dad has a Signal Amber 3.0S back in the day, loved that car :thumb:


Cheers Nige:thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

butler2.8i said:


> Cheers Anthol, think me, you and Mal should have a detailing day soon :thumb:


Sounds like a plan !:thumb:


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

what a awesome car that, l do remember the company my father worked for years ago, the chap brought a brand new Tickford Capri.. And let my father drive it, and wow what a car.. I will be following this thread with great enthusiasm..:thumb:


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

I love the capri's i cant wait :thumb:


----------



## davstt (Aug 26, 2009)

awesome went to thoresby ford day back in july last year with my cabriolet and there was a tickford capri there his dad had owned it from new it was like finding a unicorn to me only ever read about them and was and still am a big capri fan ,here are some pics of it


----------



## andyhogg280 (May 27, 2011)

15" brookie wheels sent today for make over and new rubber fitted,will get them back next week.Car will be started to get stripped on saturday to decide what needs doing cheers Andy oh with the help of butler and his vast capri knowledge:buffer:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

andyhogg280 said:


> 15" brookie wheels sent today for make over and new rubber fitted,will get them back next week.Car will be started to get stripped on saturday to decide what needs doing cheers Andy oh with the help of butler and his vast capri knowledge:buffer:


Now then Andy:wave:
Have a look at the write up on your Brookie matey, much much love for RWD on here matey lol


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Andy has some original ford RS alloys alloys reconditioned ready for the car, these where a option on the later tickfords and also came on the Brooklands Capri`s


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

davstt said:


> awesome went to thoresby ford day back in july last year with my cabriolet and there was a tickford capri there his dad had owned it from new it was like finding a unicorn to me only ever read about them and was and still am a big capri fan ,here are some pics of it


Ive seen this one before! I havent had a Capri since 2001 (280) but when I still used to go to Capri Club shows with it , this particular Tickford was on show many times!

The one being restored is a new one on me , the Reg doesnt look familiar , so I will look forward to seeing its progress back to full show quality!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Fantastic!

That is all :thumb:


----------



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

Not as keen on the Tickford as i am on the 2.8, make no mistake i would not turn one down:thumb: I love all the cars similar to this from the 80's era, and what a great read that was about tickford!

Cheers for the pics and links fella


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys, the ticky went for some gentle restoration yesterday which i will hopefully be able to do a progress write up on it over the next few weeks


----------



## m4tty_g (Jul 4, 2006)

Is this the capri that was stood for 8 years outside a garage in Runcorn, Cheshire is it?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

butler2.8i said:


> Cheers Anthol, think me, you and Mal should have a detailing day soon :thumb:


Yes we should :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

m4tty_g said:


> Is this the capri that was stood for 8 years outside a garage in Runcorn, Cheshire is it?


Not sure matey, you got anymore info on that car please ???


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

That's the nuts,bet you can't wait to get started on this


----------



## Dubjunkie (Apr 28, 2009)

im not a fan of capri's and this confirms that even more for me seen one in the flesh about 10 years ago awful looking thing imo i appriciate the history of it tho


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Dubjunkie said:


> im not a fan of capri's and this confirms that even more for me seen one in the flesh about 10 years ago awful looking thing imo i appriciate the history of it tho


no worries matey, would be a boring world if we all liked the same things


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Cant wait to see it finished.... Lovely rare car..


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Another sneak peek as when the car has being getting stripped down ready for some paint work, the original buyers details have been found written in various places around the car in marker pen. These are going to be masked up and then clear coated as to keep them in place as part of the cars history.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Come on, wheres all these pics? :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> Come on, wheres all these pics? :thumb:


I`m going to try and do a thread in the projects sections once we have all the rebuild pictures, then a thread in the showroom on the finished car but am still trying to decide on what products to use on the finished car to get the best from it :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Any updates on this mate?


----------



## MarkS2 (May 15, 2012)

Look forward to some updates, I had an even rarer RED Tickford Capri that I sold about 3years ago was a great car!
Must dig out some old pics.


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

MarkS2 said:


> Look forward to some updates, I had an even rarer RED Tickford Capri that I sold about 3years ago was a great car!
> Must dig out some old pics.


Yes you must get some pics up! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Looking good buddy, great work!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Will have some more photos today as going through to see the car this afternoon


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Now with updated picture`s on first page


----------

